# BQ



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

After the latest turning of a reader's question into a battleground and eric's not following through on a challenge he issued to Chris and I, I'm thinking again it might be best for me not to be so visible in the forum. eric and Nikki won't communicate with me about their concerns and I'm forced to conclude that I'm threatening in some way? I'm not singling you out for any particular reason here but I know you share my concern for what's best for readers who come here. My trying to separate battles from support doesn't seem to have been successful. I'm not sure what the best solution is to be honest. I can't really say I won't disagree with eric because there are times I do. I also can't leave the forum as I'm seeking help and input myself here. I also don't pretend to know what's in the mind of others who have left. I don't really want to put this up to jeff as I have in the past and don't think he wants to get put in the middle. I don't really want to put you into the middle here, either, but remember that last time I brought this up you suggested I not leave the forum. I also think you might have some helpful insight here.Bada


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Tom, As far as turning a thread into a "battleground"...... when I see blatantly misleading and incorrect information posted, I will try to clarify it. If that clarification is something you wish to term a "battle", that is up to you. Whether you stay here in this forum is entirely up to you. Only you can make that decision.For myself and my attendance here on this forum???? I need to examine why I come here to this forum, what my motives are. Right now, my main motive is to help others by sharing my experiences and/or pointing out information for folks to read to help themselves, etc.I can no longer come here for help for myself. Those days are gone. I no longer feel safe posting my questions here. In life I have learned that change is inevitable. The tenor of this forum has changed and changed to an extent that it is no longer a positive place for me to come for help. That is a loss for me. But I will adapt to this change as I have to many, many others. Yes, I am disappointed but I am resilient and will move on. And yes, I can only give so much so my days here are probably numbered. That is my decision to make. I realize others that may come here will not have the experience here I was blessed to have, but I know they will find their own way.BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks, BQ, very helpful. I guess if people are going to be people they will keep on being people.Bada


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Tom, I tell you truly, I do not know what you want from me. But I DO know that it will never be enough.BQ


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I got what I wanted, BQ, and it was enough. Accept the positive?Bada


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Tom, I am well aware you got what you wanted.


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2003)

If there was a point to this disussion, I guess I missed it...??


----------

